# Rambone 2.0 - Warning!



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I contacted GoGun.de regarding this and did not get much of a response. I had my Rambone 2.0t on top of my catch box. A 1/2" clay round shot from my SERE went high and hit the fork. I figured that it could not be any worse than a fork hit. I was shooting a target set up w/ Theraband Gold bands at 10 yards. As pictured, the fork broke off from this single hit. I was more than surprised. I seem to recall Jorg driving his truck over a Rambone 2.0 to demonstrate that it was virtually indestructible.

A reminder to check your frame after any fork hits.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Oof, no bueno. Glad it happened from a hit and not under tension where it would have come back at you.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

What type of material is the "Rambone" frame actually made of?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow . That is some brittle material . I wonder if that could be a cheap Chinese copy . The crappy forgery slingshots are notorious for lack of quality and breakage .


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> What type of material is the "Rambone" frame actually made of?


I have no idea - I recall a Jorg video in which he talks about the difference between the original Rambone and 2.0. He said that 2.0 is much stronger. This looked like a molding issue as opposed to the material. You can't see it in the photo, but there is a seam and a void in the fork. I happened to hit the seam - could not have done it if I tried. Just a random flyer.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

treefork said:


> Wow . That is some brittle material . I wonder if that could be a cheap Chinese copy . The crappy forgery slingshots are notorious for lack of quality and breakage .


I received it several years ago it in a trade w/ a very reputable member on the other forum. It had all the parts, including the metric Alan wrenches and the band clips. I do not think that it was a clone. I was really surprised the GoGun.de did not ask to inspect it.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Tobor8Man said:


> I contacted GoGun.de regarding this and did not get much of a response. I had my Rambone 2.0t on top of my catch box. A 1/2" clay round shot from my SERE went high and hit the fork. I figured that it could not be any worse than a fork hit. I was shooting a target set up w/ Theraband Gold bands at 10 yards. As pictured, the fork broke off from this single hit. I was more than surprised. I seem to recall Jorg driving his truck over a Rambone 2.0 to demonstrate that it was virtually indestructible.
> 
> A reminder to check your frame after any fork hits.
> 
> ...


better it breaking that way and not taking your eye out. if you can still get one i recommend the tac hammer


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

"better it breaking that way and not taking your eye out. if you can still get one i recommend the tac hammer"

Agreed!

Tac Hammers are sold out. I had one and did not like it as much as the SERE. It was included as an extra in the Saunders' Wing pass-along. I think Hoggy swapped some vintage Marksmans for it.

Last time I looked, PP still has black SEREs for sale.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

robbo said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted GoGun.de regarding this and did not get much of a response. I had my Rambone 2.0t on top of my catch box. A 1/2" clay round shot from my SERE went high and hit the fork. I figured that it could not be any worse than a fork hit. I was shooting a target set up w/ Theraband Gold bands at 10 yards. As pictured, the fork broke off from this single hit. I was more than surprised. I seem to recall Jorg driving his truck over a Rambone 2.0 to demonstrate that it was virtually indestructible.
> ...


I agree. Although that sucks so bad and I'd be incredibly bummed, it might actually have been one of those blessing in disguise scenarios. I hope you're able to get in touch with the company. If the void shows up on camera you probably have a pretty good case for a replacement. I sure hope it's not a counterfeit too. Ghaa, that still sucks though. Sorry man.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you didn’t get hurt. If it was me, I would have to test it in another spot. I trust all the members in this Forum, so hopefully it was a one in a million.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can tell you with about 99% certainty what happened....

If you leave the slingshot under stress for a long period of time... then it will naturally develop stress fractures at the spot where the stress is occurring.

Somebody left the plate tightened for a prolonged period of time and just like almost every type of plastic there is... it developed little stress fractures where the screw hole is... you hit it with a sharp blow and the thing naturally broke


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> I can tell you with about 99% certainty what happened....
> 
> If you leave the slingshot under stress for a long period of time... then it will naturally develop stress fractures at the spot where the stress is occurring.
> 
> Somebody left the plate tightened for a prolonged period of time and just like almost every type of plastic there is... it developed little stress fractures where the screw hole is... you hit it with a sharp blow and the thing naturally broke


Thanks Bill - that is exactly what happened. I've owned this slingshot for several years now and when I first started out, I could not resist messing around w/ the plate, swapping out screws, and probably over-tightening it. You can see where it failed around the screw hole.

All the more reason to wrap and tuck (or even better - smart ties).

In any event - I have not shot my Rambone 2.0 much at all since I bought a SERE from you. Absolutely the best hammer grip I have ever shot. In fact, I was comparing the two when the fork hit occurred.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Bill Hays, Tober8man,

Your experiences would seem to indicate that all clips on plastic slings are a bad idea.

Almost every sling with clips will be under stress from the clips holding the bands. Folks just leave their slings banded up and clips installed. I have done it too.

This seems like another solid reason for the Wrap-n-Tuck method of band attachment.

ZippyBands


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate to make it sound bad for screw on plates... that's not my intention... but yes, if you leave them tight for a long period of time, stress fractures can occur.

Also, it's possible for it to happen with tie on's as well.. just that, generally speaking, the rubber will weaken and give first, before the plastic does.... but it is possible under perfect circumstances.

Of course if you use wood, metal, G10, or even a core of one of these, with a type of plastic on the outside... you'll probably have no worries about it then either


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yikes. Thanks for sharing and the education too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice to know, thanks Bill


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

My son has the original green Rambone. Probably time to retire it if there is a chance of it breaking.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the post Tobor and thank you Bill for your input! I know these type of things are not common but we don't need anyone injured while out having fun!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

original flip clips on my tac hammer for ott work great, and if you over tighten them they strip. so you learn quick. common Bill what about a new tac hammer just a little bit of palm swell would provide more stability, and turn one of the best hammer grip slingshot into the best mate hope your feeling better now Bill


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

RIP Rambone 2.0. You will be missed. Thanks for showing us your features.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

There is a valid reason why I have a strong preference for stainless steel or titanium frames.

Plastic of any denomination does not age well, particularly with regard to sections exposed to stress, temperature variations, and/or UV radiation: it's the very nature of that material, 3-D frame printers be warned, breakage occurs suddenly.

I would choose hardwoods over plastic anytime, preferably with a metal core as an additional "insurance" against catastrophic failure.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Wear those safety glasses!! Man, that could have been a real bad deal!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep, that could have been a lot worse. Good thing you hit it. You are being looked out for.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Every time I see a video shooting with
no eye protection, why?
Then again there was a time when seat belts
in cars and helmuts for a variety of activities, motorcycle, bike, ski and snowboard, kite board, ect ,were also not used. 
Many people got a clue!
Have never shot a sling shot without glasses, never will, seems easy no?

ukj


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks again to Bill Hays for his observations and explanations. Thanks to all forum members for your support and encouragement.

Here is a close-up of the Rambone 2.0. Let me show you its features!

Goodbye Rambone 2.0 - Hello Daisy F-16

I did a deep dive in the slingshot modification sub-forum here, looking for metal slingshots. There are some very talented modders, including Mojave Mo, Grandpa Grumpy, and Wll - thanks to you as well. I ran out and grabbed a Daisy F-16 which sells for $4.97 at my local Walmart. Being the sport that I am, I bought 2! Cut down the forks and rebent them. Used some old tubes and pencil grips on the forks. Some plumbers putty in the hollow handle, wrap and tuck some flat bands and.... Wowsers! More accurately, while it will never be a SERE or a Saunders Wing - it is a fun shooter and consistent shooter, therefor capable of accuracy.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ghaa the close ups make the break look even nastier. If that piece of clay you shot it with didn't explode send it to me and I'll make it into a "Saved my butt" bead necklace for ya


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

,



Sandstorm said:


> Ghaa the close ups make the break look even nastier. If that piece of clay you shot it with didn't explode send it to me and I'll make it into a "Saved my butt" bead necklace for ya


Thank you sir - the clay ammo - Saunders' Clod Popper - bounced up and over the Rambone 2.0. And where it went I do not know.

Interestingly, the broken fork stayed together and I had no idea that it was broken when I first picked it up. Obviously, it fell off once I started handling it.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

That knurled brass insert seems suspect to me. It could be a couple of things, as have been mentioned, but when the brass insert was installed it could have been the cause of a stress fracture from day 1 rather than over time. The expansion from the friction fit could be the root cause but tough to say. Wear them safety glasses!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Samurai Samoht said:


> That knurled brass insert seems suspect to me. It could be a couple of things, as have been mentioned, but when the brass insert was installed it could have been the cause of a stress fracture from day 1 rather than over time. The expansion from the friction fit could be the root cause but tough to say. Wear them safety glasses!


Thank you Samurai Samoht. Good observations. By the way, I learned how to cuff bands from your Youtube video. Thanks for all that you do for the slingshot community!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Tobor8Man said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> > That knurled brass insert seems suspect to me. It could be a couple of things, as have been mentioned, but when the brass insert was installed it could have been the cause of a stress fracture from day 1 rather than over time. The expansion from the friction fit could be the root cause but tough to say. Wear them safety glasses!
> ...


Cheers! Glad that video is still useful for folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Samurai Samoht said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Samurai Samoht said:
> ...


I'm still a bit new to the slingshot community but I'm in that massive information intake/overload phase and I'd love to check out your channel. Might I get the name of that?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> > Tobor8Man said:
> ...


Ill pm you so we don't hijack the thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Holly cow. I am very surprised.

I have two rambone and I shoot them a lot. But I never had a fork hit.

I am really very surprised because the material should be strong.

If you are not getting an answer from Gogun, try to contact Jorg on his slingshot forum

Peace


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tobor8Man said:


> Thanks again to Bill Hays for his observations and explanations. Thanks to all forum members for your support and encouragement.
> 
> Here is a close-up of the Rambone 2.0. Let me show you its features!
> 
> ...


Redemption by F-16!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Samurai Samoht - please post your Youtube channel on this thread. You are definitely not hijacking anything. You have a lot of useful information for everyone.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Adonis said:


> Holly cow. I am very surprised.
> 
> I have two rambone and I shoot them a lot. But I never had a fork hit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adonis - honestly at this point I've moved on. It was a random hit from 10 yards w/ clay ammo and target bands. As Mo observed, "redemption by F-16." Out of the ashes of the Rambone, arose a new favorite shooter. I was thinking about an F-16 mod for some time and Bill's comments re: plastic failure inspired me to finally work on it. Lots of good information here on how to mod an F-16. Very easy to do and makes for a very good and virtually indestructible frame.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I and no idea clips on plastic slingshots could cause this problem. I have a Torque with clips. Maybe I will have to change to wrap and tuck and keep an eye on e the frame. Thanks to Tobor8man for revealing this problem and Bill Hays for explaining it.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm thinking of buying one, nonetheless. even though the frame might not be the precision shooter's choice... I will be very careful then, not to overtighten the clamps.
But well that sucked!


----------



## Zamri (Oct 15, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> I contacted GoGun.de regarding this and did not get much of a response. I had my Rambone 2.0t on top of my catch box. A 1/2" clay round shot from my SERE went high and hit the fork. I figured that it could not be any worse than a fork hit. I was shooting a target set up w/ Theraband Gold bands at 10 yards. As pictured, the fork broke off from this single hit. I was more than surprised. I seem to recall Jorg driving his truck over a Rambone 2.0 to demonstrate that it was virtually indestructible.
> 
> A reminder to check your frame after any fork hits.
> 
> View attachment 321394


The best way to get immediate attention from all parties is by uploading your issue in YouTube. There we can read & comment from all over the world, on who use Rambone 2.0 but had the same issue. 
And i nearly bought one.
Thank you for your view... I am turning to GZK & Wasp Slingshot now.


----------

